# A bit morbid but..



## Maureen Harmon (Jul 19, 2017)

So Monday night I spent 5 hours in the ER because I am inexperienced and a little dumb. 
We have 4 roosters we refer to as the Bachelor Squad, they usually stay away from the penned up hens. Well it’s spring and they’ve been going in the pen and literally terrorizing my girls! Ripping out back feathers, attacking them, stressing them out so badly they perch on the fence all day and won’t come off even to eat or drink. Obviously egg production has almost ceased.
So I asked hubby to dispose of them repeatedly, he’s a softie. So Monday night I waited until they went to roost in their usual spot, waited until they were almost conked out and then grabbed the ringleader. My intent was to make it as quick as possible. As I’m mid swing with the kukuri he yanks his neck back and WHAM! Right into my thumb where it meets the hand! I had surgery Wednesday to fix the severed tendon, cut a nerve, and had 3 screws put into the bone to fix the break.
Please tell me I’m not the only one to make really a dumb mistake??

(I have pictures, but not sure anyone wants to see those, lol)


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Oh my goodness! I got chills reading that! But no, we all make those mistakes. I drilled through my thumb once and didn't even have the excuse of a moving animal. I hope you are doing alright and heal quickly! And...ummm...yeah, speaking for me only, I kinda like seeing the creepy, gory, pics. Helps me feel less alone! Lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh no, I hope your thumb heals well. Maybe now your husband will take care of them. You could always catch them while roosting and put them in a crate and take to a processor.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

12 gauge next time  but Im like your husband I cant kill my gang either.


----------



## Maureen Harmon (Jul 19, 2017)

How about a twenty guage with #4 shot? Will that work? It’s personal now, lol.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Maureen Harmon said:


> How about a twenty guage with #4 shot? Will that work? It's personal now, lol.


LMAO - yeah its now time to take it to the Rooster gang - we have a free pack around here we call the banditos - same situation lol.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

OUCH!

So the ringleader survived to harass another day?

Livestock auction instead?

Or gallons & gallons of chicken soup to heal your thumb I suppose...


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Pictures or it didn't happen


----------



## Maureen Harmon (Jul 19, 2017)

Lol!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Wow!!! That looks very painful. How far are you from an ER? Did you loose a lot of blood? I gotta do the same thing soon. After seeing this, I'm buying a cone.


----------



## Maureen Harmon (Jul 19, 2017)

I’m about half an hour from the ER and I would say I lost a good bit, you could see bone.


----------



## Crazy Little Goat (Dec 30, 2017)

Next time, try tying its feet together and hang it from a clothesline. Then you can grab its head and cut the head off or break its neck. Hanging also helps keep it from beating itself on the ground and damaging the meat. 
Of course you could try the "Kilcher method" ("Alaska the Last Frontier" reference) and use a samurai sword to chop its head off while it eats the last supper. 
Prayers for a speedy recovery!


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Uhg! I am sorry! That is an impressive wound though .

I have done something "dumb" too. I was going to run off a couple dogs who were chasing my neighbors cattle, so I jumped over the fence instead of walking around and going through the gate...I tore my ACL and meniscus, and chipped my tibia. Repair surgery and three years later, I am still a little gimpy.


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

Oh no! With the cut nerve, will you be able to gain full use of your thumb again?


----------



## Maureen Harmon (Jul 19, 2017)

Yes, I may have a small dead spot or it may regrow over the next year or so.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Maureen you win the trophy of all times in the Rooster Handlers division. That is awful! Hope you heal quickly.


----------



## yankeedoodle (Apr 13, 2018)

Wow! what an experience! sorry that it turned out bad for you . We all make mistakes.

Here are a few handy killing apparatus:
Here, you place the neck in between the screws and pull back on the body to lock it in. Then you can hold it or preferably have some one else hold it and you can, with a sharp fillet knife or other fine bladed knife, subsequently dispatch it quickly and (somewhat) easily. Another way is to grasp its feet firmly, place the head and neck under your boot and step down and pull up slowly and firmly till the neck kinda pops, signifying that it is broken.(don't pull so hard that you pop off the head. mess ensues.) This is of course if you can't get a cone. You can 
also cut the top of a traffic cone and use that.
Happy killing!


----------



## ISmellLikeGoats (Oct 4, 2017)

Aww that's a nasty cut for sure, hope it heals well. I use a big tree stump and hang them upside down for a good while before I stretch their necks out and do the deed. They're pretty relaxed by then, I just hold by the back feet with 1 hand and swing with the other. I use a machete, fast and efficient as long as they are sharp. I don't cut them loose from there, I just hang them by their feet with some baling twine from a tree to bleed out.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

*OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

OoOoOoooOOooOOooo. I feeEeeeel WoOoOoOozy!

That was NOT groovy! I hope you heal fast and well. And though I am not generally one to champion revenge, in this case you should GO FOR IT!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Now THAT is an impressive (and painful looking) cut! Personally, I have only managed to grow a pair large enough to do the broomstick method, like the boot method above but with both feet on a broomstick and it's head underneath. I know with that I won't hesitate and make it suffer. I kind of fail miserably in the raising my own meat department.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Sorry bout your thumb! Pvc cutter works really well for off with their heads.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Sfgwife said:


> Sorry bout your thumb! Pvc cutter works really well for off with their heads.


I have always wondered if anyone does this! That's a method I almost think I could do!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

New-goat-mom said:


> I have always wondered if anyone does this! That's a method I almost think I could do!


The guys did it with my turkey hen recently and it worked very well and easy for them. She had slipped a tendon. . I actually think they used the tree loppers on her. But same same. And i do know a person who swears by the cheapie harbor freight pvc cutters for doin the deed. We have a deal here... son(21) and hubby do the deed and i will do the rest. I jus cannot do it... but that works for us cause hubby despises the rest part of it. Hubby uses a shovel handle for the rabbits. I can also see that workin for birds as well.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ouch! Ouch! Ouch! Oh my goodness! I am happy to see the lols your giving but I’m still cringing. When you get healed get a shot gun and some shells and start practicing. I had a duck that kept attacking my Goats, chased that stupid thing down but couldn’t find a Ax (after reading this probably a good thing!) so I turned him loose and got the shotgun and shot his head off. That is my official bird killing way!


----------



## WhiteFeatherFarms (Jun 29, 2017)

Oh man! Glad you're ok! This is interesting, I guess I'm having a similar problem with one of my roosters, I didn't realize they go after the hens more at certain times! I kicked him out of the entire coop to let nature take its course & so far my LaMancha's have put him in his place...Not letting that jerk back in  I too got a little oozy at the sight of your hand, hope you heal up quick & get revenge!!


----------



## Maureen Harmon (Jul 19, 2017)

I’m only assuming its because it’s spring, maybe they were too young last fall and its was bitter cold this winter that its only happening now?


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

So his beak did that? I was trying to picture how it happened lol. Ouch. Ouch. Ouch. We had a couple bachelors that were terrorizing our flock too. Luckily someone wanted some roos and they are gone.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

On the light side. Is someone taking over the dishwashing chore for you for awhile?


----------



## Maureen Harmon (Jul 19, 2017)

Jubillee said:


> So his beak did that? I was trying to picture how it happened lol. Ouch. Ouch. Ouch. We had a couple bachelors that were terrorizing our flock too. Luckily someone wanted some roos and they are gone.


No, my really big machete type knife did this.


----------



## Maureen Harmon (Jul 19, 2017)

wifeof1 said:


> On the light side. Is someone taking over the dishwashing chore for you for awhile?


Hubby loads and unloads the dishwasher


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

I've done something stupid when I was bout 4. I was hanging off the edge of the 4-wheeler when it was going through the pasture, and fell off and my leg got run over!

Hope you have a good chicken dinner and speedy recovery!


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

Yikes! I'm glad you're okay. I've done a few dumb things lately (looking back), but haven't had any mishaps, knock on wood. I think it's just been plain luck. Here's hoping for a speedy recovery for you.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Maureen Harmon said:


> No, my really big machete type knife did this.


Ahhh, ok ok, I get it now. I was thinking mid-swing like you were doing the chicken neck wrinigng (swinging around by the neck). I didn't know what a kukuri (sp?) was! Hahaha, thanks for explaining, it makes a lot more sense now 

I hope it's feeling better now.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Ouch, get well soon, that has to hurt.


----------

